# Congratulations to our new Veteran Moderators, Jamie and Julia



## Janice (Dec 7, 2007)

Join me in congratulating Jamie aka *Shimmer* and Julia aka *MissChievous* on their promotion to Veteran Moderator. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I couldn't ask for two better ladies on the Specktra Team, they've dedicated a huge part of their lives to this community and ensuring it is amazingly moderated. We have a great team of Staff members who all dedicate their time to the site and I look forward each day of working with each of them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Love you both, thank you for your time and dedication to the Specktra community! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Veteran Moderators are tasked with moderating the entire forum, please show them respect and courtesy. Let them know directly if they can ever assist you with anything.


----------



## Kristal (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## knoxydoll (Dec 7, 2007)

Congrats you two. You both deserve it.


----------



## SlimSugar (Dec 7, 2007)

yayyyy congrats!!!!


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 7, 2007)

Congrats...you guys do an excellent job!!!  And that includes you too, Janice!


----------



## serraphinn (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## MACATTAK (Dec 7, 2007)

:congrats:  You ladies rock, so it's a wonderful choice!!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Dec 7, 2007)

Congratulations to you both.


----------



## pahblov (Dec 7, 2007)

Congratulations to both of you!


----------



## AppleDiva (Dec 7, 2007)

Congrats to both ladies... woo hooo


----------



## Holly (Dec 7, 2007)

Congratulations you two 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You totally deserve it!


----------



## user79 (Dec 7, 2007)

^hehe jk

Thanks everyone! And thanks Janice! 

Specktra rocks! I love this place. Can you tell? lol


----------



## gigglegirl (Dec 7, 2007)

Well deserved you two!! Congrats!!


----------



## KitCat007 (Dec 7, 2007)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_





^hehe jk

Thanks everyone! And thanks Janice! 

Specktra rocks! I love this place. Can you tell? lol_

 
HAHAHHAHAHA I admit I laughed so hard at this.


Thank you Janice.


----------



## soco210 (Dec 7, 2007)

Congrats Ladies!!!! <3


----------



## corngrl2 (Dec 7, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## redambition (Dec 7, 2007)

congratulations shimmer and misschievous!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Dec 7, 2007)

Congrats! Both of you deserve it!!!!


----------



## missmacqtr (Dec 7, 2007)

Congrats to both ladies


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Dec 7, 2007)

Congrats!! How wonderful for you both!


----------



## Sabrunka (Dec 7, 2007)

Yay congrats girlies, good job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Divinity (Dec 7, 2007)

Congratulations ladies!  I can't tell you what this site has done for me and how it has helped me and you two have been a big part it.  Thank you!!


----------



## nunu (Dec 7, 2007)

congratulations to you both


----------



## flowerhead (Dec 7, 2007)

congrats x


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 7, 2007)

:congrats: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	























YAY!!! Congratulations guys! You do a good job keeping everything in control here at specktra. This is the greatest website I've ever found.


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 7, 2007)

Congrats, ladies! You're both fabulous!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Dec 7, 2007)

Ladies, congrats! Keep doing what you do because you are all amazing!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Dec 7, 2007)

Congratulations!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You guys are awesome already!  Now you just went to a whole new level!!!  YAY!


----------



## Dawn (Dec 8, 2007)

*Congrats to both of you!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Your names look quite lovely in Teal!!*


----------



## muscidae (Dec 8, 2007)

Yay! Thanks for a great job, and congrats!


----------



## fattycat (Dec 8, 2007)

Good job, ladies !! Congrats


----------



## darkishstar (Dec 8, 2007)

Yay! XD


----------



## mandragora (Dec 8, 2007)

Congratulations Jamie and Julia!


----------



## frocher (Dec 8, 2007)

Congratulations Ladies.


----------



## FullWroth (Dec 8, 2007)

Congrats, you two! MissChievous, I covet your super-perfect foundation skills, and Shimmer, you are my deep thoughts debating hero. <3


----------



## red (Dec 8, 2007)

congratulations


----------



## kittenluvsmac (Dec 8, 2007)

:congrats:


----------



## Babylard (Dec 8, 2007)

congrats


----------



## Fairybelle (Dec 8, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! Well deserved!!!!!


----------



## FK79 (Dec 8, 2007)

Congrats ladies


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks to all of you for the support. Thank you.


----------



## gracetre123 (Dec 8, 2007)

Congrats girls!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




yayy!!


----------



## CaraAmericana (Dec 8, 2007)

SPEECH SPEECH!!

lol Congrats Chicas!


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Dec 8, 2007)

:co  ngrats::congrats::congrats:


----------



## meiming (Dec 8, 2007)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Miss_M (Dec 8, 2007)

Congratulation ladies, you are both doing a great job !!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Dec 9, 2007)

Awesome!!! Congrats Ladies


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Dec 9, 2007)

Congrats Jamie and Julia! You guys deserve the spot! Thanks for a wonderful job well done....and especially to Janice too


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Dec 9, 2007)

WOOHOO!! Congratulations to the both of you!!


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## lindsaykinzie (Dec 9, 2007)

Yay congrats!


----------



## glamdoll (Dec 9, 2007)

Congrats ladies!


----------



## Kiseki (Dec 9, 2007)

Congratulations, you both deserve it.


----------



## Bonbonroz (Dec 9, 2007)

Congratulations to you both!!


----------



## yummy411 (Dec 9, 2007)

congrats ladies!!!


----------



## tara_hearts (Dec 9, 2007)

woot woot! Congrats


----------



## Firebabe (Dec 9, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## ilorietta (Dec 9, 2007)

well deserved!


----------



## *Stargazer* (Dec 10, 2007)

Awesome. These girls rock, couldn't have two better ladies running the show.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 11, 2007)

Congrats, ladies!  You two are _awesome _and I am very happy for you Thread Kings.....meow.


----------



## Willa (Dec 11, 2007)

Bravo mesdames!
Its great


----------



## makeup_wh0re (Dec 11, 2007)

congrats to both of you


----------



## Ms. Z (Dec 11, 2007)

Congratulations!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 12, 2007)

Very cool! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Congratulations!


----------



## shadowaddict (Dec 13, 2007)

Congratulations to you both


----------



## SparklingWaves (Dec 14, 2007)

*From my heart & garden to yours, thank you ladies. Also, I want to personally thank all that are understanding and supportive of all your work and time to make Specktra such a wonderful website. *

*Congratulations on your promotion!*


----------

